# Record video from live stream from picarto.tv



## BuxCS (Jan 20, 2019)

Hello, 
I want to improve digital drawing skills and I learn new things from watching streams of skilled artist who stream on picarto.tv. 
I need to record video from live streams from picarto.tv 
I found only one page with instruction how to do it: forums.furaffinity.net: Are there any way to record someone else's stream? 
It describes using VLC media player. 
And it works! It's great. 

But there is one issue. 
*When the artist ends the stream (ends broadcasting). My VLC will not save the recording properly and recording will be broken and will not be possible to play. *
Here is detail description what happens: 
1. the artist ends the stream 
2. my VLC does not freeze, i can open menu, it response etc, but I see CPU usage like 99% by VLC in Windows Task Manager 
3. VLC causes CPU usage like 99% but does nothing (like saving video) - it would stay like that for hours 
4. I have to end VLC in Task manager 
5. video with stream (mp4 file) will not be possible to play (I tried couple recovery programs but no success) 

I have Win10. VLC version is 2.2.4 

I bypass this issue by stop recording after every 10 minutes, save, and record again. So I have these small segments. But it won't help me when the artist end the stream. That video is lost. 

Please help 
Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 20, 2019)

Didn't read the link there, but mp4 files will not be playable properly and might be broken if the recording stops randomly. You might want to try recording in something like flash format .flv instead as even if the recording gets interrupted you should be able to do playback on those files using vlc.

Another suggestion for me(especially if you have another monitor). Just get something like OBS or OBS streamlabs and make a new scene that is the specific area or browser where you play the picarto stream, then it doesn't matter if the streamer ends their livestream, you will manually decide through the software when it ends and the mp4 files will come out fine as long as your computer doesn't freeze or hang. At least that's the first option I'd look at if I needed to do something like you.


----------



## BuxCS (Jan 25, 2019)

*Redlinelies*: Thank you for help! 

I found out that VLC version 2.2.4 which i'v been used was full of bugs. 
So I upgrade to version 3.0.6 and works good. 

And as *Redlinelies* advises I started using FLV format. 

Now it works!


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 25, 2019)

Happy to hear.


----------



## ndongobudget (Jul 7, 2022)

Well, this is a common problem for VLC recording. It happens because VLC is not supposed to be the stream recording software. I recommend you try the movavi application instead of the VLC app. This application has better quality, it's comfortable, and is designed to be the stream recording application, so I'm sure it will be more comfortable for you to make your recoring via using this application. I know that for some users is hard to start recording with new software. Look at this link https://www.movavi.com/support/how-to/how-to-capture-streaming-video.html. It will help you to set the movavi app properly.


----------

